
Snoops can tell what you type while you Skype, researchers find - java-man
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2016/10/20/snoops-can-tell-what-you-type-while-you-skype-researchers-find/
======
java-man
Quote: "According to a paper from researchers at the University of California,
Irvine; the Sapienza University of Rome; and the University of Padua, the
sound of keystrokes, or acoustic emanations, can be recorded during a Skype
voice or video call and later reassembled as text."

